# need track border



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all,

What can I use for track BORDER for my new Tomy AFX layout? I have a 55' four lane track with a few 18" corners. I have a few borders that were given to me years ago, these were made from Sintra (plastic sign material). The Sintra is very expensive, can anyone suggest something here that works good without breaking the bank?

I have used black foam tape before, sourced from Grainger or McMasters.

Thanks

Jess


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have run on tracks that used foam for the boarders and have not been thrilled by that solution. Often the boarders are tacked or stapled down, gluing them looks better. The ultimate solution is the boarders that Brad's Tracks makes, but that might add up to a lot of money.
The smallest ones (for the outside of 6" radius curves) are $3 each (1/8th circle / 45º),
then go up in steps of 25¢ each by each larger size. (9" $3.25 / 12" $3.50 / 15" $3.75 / 18" $4.00)
The straights are $3.25 each
They are made from plastic, so you should get the same tire grip as the "click together" track.
(Prices doesn't include S&H).


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Here you can find an extensive description on how to and which material to use http://https://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Borders.html 

I have been using some very dense blue Styrofoam (https://www.modulor.de/en/styrofoam-light-blue-trimmed.html). Its properties cannot be compared with plastic track. It is easy to cut with a hobby knife using the actual track as a stencil. It can be painted with acrylics to any desired colour. Might not be the right material if you plan on using your track mainly for racing. There used to be mdf pre-cut borders available on eBay and from a website. Maybe some remembers their name. 

You could also consider a combination of materials. Some mdf, wood or plastic along the straights. And foam type border around the bends.

Good luck!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Foam board may also work for your project. You can get it at hobby stores, the big box type stores and dollar type stores and cut it to desired heights and lengths. It comes with or without the cardboard overlay and in different colors with the overlay.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*border*

Im going to try some plywood and some mdf board. Time will tell. Not this weekend....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

They do make some plastic sheeting that would be more durable, but would probably cost more. I cant remember what it is called, but they also have those plastics signs that look like corrugated cardboard.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

What's wrong with the cheap and easy old standard - *model railroad HO cork roadbed*?

Nobody has mentioned it.

For info on it, check out the *BORDER QUESTION* thread. Cork roadbed is - or used to be, anyway - just a tiny bit thinner than the height of Tomy track. So be sure to read post #47 on page 4 of the thread for Swamper Gene's easy way to shim it up to track height. 

There's more info on the *Questions about Cork Borders* thread, though much is repeated from the earlier thread.

You can also search the SLOT TRACK BUILDING section for *cork* or for *roadbed* or *borders* for more info. Be sure to use the *second* search panel at the top of the page just to search this section (The first search panel will search all of Hobbytalk and you'll get many useless results)

Even though many of the photos are gone, there's still plenty of good reference info in the Hobbytalk Slots archive.

Cheers,
-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Cork Pics*

Cork looks good and is easy to install - no trying to cut a precise curve - it just bends around the track easily.



















On Amazon it's $33 for a package of 25 three-foot pieces, each of which is split lengthwise into two, so that's 150 running feet.

If you don't like the gravelly look, lightly spray it black before installing.

If you have a local hobby shop, buy a single test piece to check out if it will work, in case they're cutting it thinner than they used to, or something.

-- D


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cork bed is a great ideal!

It is available in lot more sizes than ever before to train modelers. The above photos looks like N scale (unless it was further cut.) in the bottom photo. And HO with N on top in the top photo. I have seen it in O, HO, O, S, N and Z scales now. Each guage size would be thinner and narrower than the other.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
No, it's all just HO roadbed. I think the lower photo makes it look narrower because the camera angle doesn't let you see the outside slope. 

For those unfamiliar with the stuff - Each roadbed piece is slit lengthwise at an angle, 








[/IMG]

so when you pull them apart, one edge of each piece is square and the other is sloped. If you need a wider border, you can turn the angled strip upside down so the wider base is uppermost. I've never found that necessary. The narrow side is enough for T-jets, and the modern magnet cars don't seem to need borders to fishtail out on - they're either over the power rails, or across the room.

-- D


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, for track border... I bought a 1/4" plywood craft panel to cut out corner borders. I have a scroll saw. I traced out the pattern, cut it out, then sanded it with my belt sander and by hand. I glued sandpaper to the edge of an old piece of track and use that to final finish. Flat black spray paint from Dollar General, I use masking tape to get the edging to match the edges in height, then glue it down with double stick tape. So far, its not looking too bad. Once I am finished, we will see how it holds up to slot cars and abuse...


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, at this point the plywood corner borders seem to be working just fine. However, what a pain in the butt to cut, sand , fit, and then paint... and then glue them in place at the proper height. I had to shim some of them with masking tape. I mostly used hot glue to set them in place. So far, so good. Im hoping that the wood is stable enough and does not warp over time, but we will see....


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I used a combination of extruded foam and 1/4" MDF on my 4 lane Lakeside Park Track. The extruded foam board was cut to the thickness of the track. The rumble strips are slightly shorter then the track thickness and have to be shimmed to get them flush with the track.













Yikes! Just realized this thread is old.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It is not a record setter though. Someone posted in a 6 year old thread in one of the rc sections the other day.


----------

